# Repair Question



## surfpenn (Jun 28, 2006)

I have this old 1 peice rod and the last loop on the top the smallest one has broken what shouldd i do

---Mark Placido


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Do you mean the tip?


----------



## surfpenn (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea the thread through hole at the tip but not the whole tip just the last loop the very smallest hole


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Do you mean this?








if so you replace the hole thing. The glue is a heat glue. Heat it and it melts, you pull off old tip and heat some more glue and slide a new tip.


----------



## surfpenn (Jun 28, 2006)

Thats it man sorry i dont really know the real names of fishing things just i know what im talkin about thanks alot man


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The easy thing is take it to a good tackle shop and the heat the tip and pull it off then heat the glue wipe the end of the rod then slid the new tip on the rod(watch the alinment) About 3 bucks unless it is large then yo may need to order the tip.


----------



## grif105 (May 23, 2006)

Mark, if you live anywhere near the Chick's Beach area, you're welcome to come by the house and I'll show you how to do it and give you a quick rod repair 101 for any future problems you might encounter.


----------

